# Stanley Ferry, Wakefield



## Waspy (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all, I came across this place by mistake. I was walking around the canal area as it looked very nice. I followed the river through some woods and came across what i now know as Newland Hall. It is in a really poor state and looking into the history of it, it is still a mistery on why the main manor was pulled down in 1917. Only the stable house and barns were left.
Some history...
Early in its history, the preceptory was the beneficiary of the largesse of a powerful patron, Roger Le Peytevin, lord of the manor of nearby Altofts. Later, the longtime lords of the manor were the Levett family, who also had ties to nearby Normanton as well as to the chivalric order. On 2 October 1447, William Lyvett was admitted tenant to the Knights Hospitaller at Newland and preceptor of the Hospitallers' community there.

At the time of the Dissolution of the Monasteries, King Henry VIII dissolved the Newland preceptory and confiscated the property. It was subsequently sold to a member of the Bunny family of Newton. Later, the Silvester family purchased the estate, and in 1740 built Newland Hall as its principal residence. The 54-room Hall was demolished in 1917. The farm buildings belonging to the former Newland Hall are Grade II listed buildings, as is the old stable block associated with the property, and which once carried the cross of the Knights Hospitaller.

*Bellow a picture of how it was..*


0_0_0_0_321_200_csupload_16617066 by Phil Milner, on Flickr
*My little collection[/B


CSC_0634 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0638 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0640 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0641 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0643 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0647 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0648 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0651 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0653 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0654 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0657 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0540 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0541 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0545 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0546 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0552 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0560 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0566 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0567 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0568 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0571 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0588 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0589 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0592 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


DSC_0594 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


CSC_0646 by Phil Milner, on Flickr
I know there is alot of pictures but this is how excited I was at to me my little find out of the blue. Thank you for looking. *​


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2014)

I love old ruins like this with nature clawing them back. Great shots, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 21, 2014)

Nicely done. The Newlands Estate was well known to me and a group of friends in 1958/59 - being an easy bike ride from Doncaster for a bunch of budding time trialists trying to impress the club elders! The old hall was demolished in 1917 because it was in a parlous and unsafe condition according to the then owners. Faced with huge increases in Rates and Taxes to help pay for the ongoing war effort and a rebuilding cost far outweighing the value of the property, the building was razed to the ground. Old photographs show the ground in front of the building covered with the remaining/unwanted furniture and household chattels during the demolition work. Elderly people in the late 50's used to state that much of this stuff ended up in the hands of the more needy locals. Thanks for recalling the pleasant memories of those carefree days!


----------



## Waspy (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you, i was holding some dirty secret was the reason. Shame the house is still not there, but you can tell as you walk around there was a building as rubble is visible and some old stone gate posts. I always find it hard to imagine it as it was then as it is now.... How to time changes things.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats a nice find & ace photos.


----------



## tigger2013 (Apr 14, 2014)

There is another place not far from newlands. I visit newlands often as i live seconds away


----------



## Wakey Lad (Apr 14, 2014)

Google my site www.stanleyhistoryonline - There's a page dedicated to Newland on there - You might have already found it looking at the first pic though


----------

